
How to Build a Thrust Vectored Model Rocket [video] - guiambros
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cw9K9yuIyU
======
ObsoleteNerd
Joe Barnard is a very entertaining and incredibly smart dude making some
seriously cool things. His YouTube is absolutely worth a follow. He’s entirely
self taught and is pushing model rocketry to a whole new level.

------
chrisdalke
If you haven't seen Joe Barnard's BPS.space videos, give them a try! He's
doing a lot of fun control systems engineering on rockets and electric
vehicles. The production value of his videos is really standout among other
similar RC project channels (For example, see his recent TVC test project,
Sprite:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VvCIbDdbKg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VvCIbDdbKg)).
His channel _feels_ like a real space program, which makes it a lot of fun to
watch.

The last 10 years has seen a huge influx in powerful, cheap RC components:
better/smaller receivers, brushless motors, autopilot systems like ArduPilot,
etc. It's more accessible than ever to experiment with control systems in RC
craft, which is really exciting.

------
zenmaster10665
great presentation - not even really a rockets guy, but I found it very
interesting

~~~
convivialdingo
Agreed! Also just a fun topic.

------
MurMan
The PID controller explanation left out a critical concept: The controller
first generates an error signal, i.e. the deviation of the input (angle in the
example) from the desired input, known as the setpoint. The error is fed to
the P, I, and D sections.

------
rrauenza
If you don't want to watch the whole thing, if you skip ahead there is a
really good explanation of PID control systems towards the end.

